# -palau-'s tarantula photos



## Ewok (Dec 29, 2005)

here are some pics of a few of my tarantulas


Rosehair











Stoutleg Baboon







Costa Rican Zebra


----------



## Ewok (Dec 29, 2005)

Usambara Baboon


----------



## smof (Dec 30, 2005)

That stoutleg baboon pic made me laugh, such fuzzy trousers!  Very cute. I love the Usumbara in typical OBT pose. You'd think they'd get bored of being angry sometimes


----------



## Ewok (Feb 14, 2006)

A. versicolor







A. avic






rosehair eating a grasshopper











wide load






H. lividium


----------



## Ewok (Apr 3, 2006)

new pics added


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow nice collection! And very nice pics! Mind showing me some of those enclosures.. =D


----------



## Ewok (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks, I will post some more pics soon, one of my avics molted 2 weeks ago so I will have to take some pics of its new colors:drool:


----------



## Ewok (Apr 4, 2006)

Stoutleg Baboon's DIY hole






A. seemanni







P. scrofa







Shallow depth of field pic of GBB's bum







A. avic with newer colors











Chaco sling


----------



## Ewok (Apr 18, 2006)

Male Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Apr 19, 2006)

hey could you post a pic of your rosehair's enclosure it looks really nice


----------



## Ewok (Apr 20, 2006)

Sure, here is a pic of the rosehair's 5 gal cage, except for the moss and cave, its pretty plain lol.


----------



## Ewok (Apr 20, 2006)

*Some scorpion pics*

H. spinifer








P. imperator


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 20, 2006)

Still that cage looks very interesting, whered you get the materials? is it natural or plastic?


----------



## Ewok (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the complement, the stone looking cave is actually a plastic fish decorating turned on its side. I bought the forest moss from Lowes.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 20, 2006)

oh haha, still looks very nice! 
For your pics you use natural sunlight right?


----------



## Ewok (Apr 21, 2006)

I sort of underrated this little P. scrofa, after its last molt it really colored up.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 21, 2006)

Very nice T's (and scorps)!!


----------



## Ewok (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks, yeah I ususally use natural sunlight for most of my T pics, it helps bring out thier colors  nicely, I like the 5-6 pm sunlight as it puts out warm and shadowy light.


----------



## Ewok (May 5, 2006)

Here are some pics of my new Desert hairy scorp

















H. Spinifer mauling a cricket


----------



## ErikH (May 5, 2006)

Nice pictures.  I really like your T.'s and your scorpions are beautiful!


----------



## Ewok (May 7, 2006)

Hey thanks for the compliments! Hopefully I will be able to get pictures of some of my smaller slings soon.they are pretty skittish so it is hard to take a photo of them.


----------



## Ewok (May 9, 2006)

Some more pics of my more reclusive tarantulas

A versicolor






GBB












Chaco sling







Emperor's tail


----------



## P. Novak (May 9, 2006)

hey man nice pics!! Good collection too!


----------



## Ewok (May 9, 2006)

Thanks, that is a cool pic of your dragon  in your avatar too.


----------



## Ewok (May 11, 2006)

Female tiger rump


----------



## P. Novak (May 12, 2006)

-palau- said:
			
		

> Thanks, that is a cool pic of your dragon  in your avatar too.


thanks! gorgeous tiger rump!


----------



## Ewok (May 15, 2006)

Desert Hairy stinging the life out of a cricket :0







cricket in the scorpions sinister claws


----------



## Ewok (May 19, 2006)

H. gigus


----------



## Ewok (May 20, 2006)

I htought this spider was cool, so I took a pic of it.


----------



## Ewok (May 25, 2006)

deceased  female P. ardens


----------



## Ewok (Jun 8, 2006)

*Some new pics*

Rosehair close up











GBB






molting chaco, but looks like it is being abducted my aliens with beam of light on it. 






the reclusive golden trapdoor


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jun 9, 2006)

[]Kaliningrad[] said:
			
		

> the reclusive golden trapdoor


Nice! Where did you get that spider? They are very difficult to get in Poland.


----------



## Ewok (Jun 9, 2006)

I ordered it through  my pet store, I was going to get a black trapdoor but the reptile breeder was out of them. I live in the US , but I also do not see to many places that sell this species.


----------



## Ewok (Jun 13, 2006)

some new molts

chromatopelma cyanopubescens







G. auerostriata


----------



## Ewok (Jun 24, 2006)

Caught my rosehair in the act of getting a drink.


----------



## Ewok (Jun 27, 2006)

My ever balding A. seemani female


----------

